# Sattelrohrstopfen



## Moppel_kopp (19. Mai 2005)

Hallo, da ich jetzt an meinem x-alp den sattel raus genommen habe , habe ich jetzt dieses loch im rahmen und wollte mal fragen ob hier jemand eine art stopfen dafür kennt ? 

mfg. Fabian


----------



## Scrat (19. Mai 2005)

Moppel_kopp schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, da ich jetzt an meinem x-alp den sattel raus genommen habe , habe ich jetzt dieses loch im rahmen und wollte mal fragen ob hier jemand eine art stopfen dafür kennt ?
> 
> mfg. Fabian



Ducktape 

Wenn's dauerhaft sein soll, mal beim Karosseriebauer fragen, ob der's zuzinnen kann oder ein Blech reinschweißen kann. Mußt dann aber halt wahrscheinlich zumindest den Teil neu lackieren.

Servus, Thomas *hicks*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## interlock (21. Mai 2005)

hab mir áuch mal n sattelrohrloch zu gemacht. mit ner powerknete auf epoxi basis vom motorrad laden. polo und der gleichen haben sowas im angebot.
sind halt 2 komponenten aus epoxidharz. wenn du das zeug knetest wird es warm und du kannst es verarbeiten. wenn es nach ca. 2 stunden fest ist, kannst du es bearbeiten wie metall. sogar gewinde reinschneiden und sowas.
solltest du handwerklich begabt sein. kannst du es so bearbeiten das du nachher einen glatten und sauberen übergang hast. ist echt saugeil das zeug. kost ca 7.


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (21. Mai 2005)

das klingt ja richtig gut. und wie is die farbe? kann das zeug nich einfach ins sattelrohr rutschen?


----------



## kochikoch (21. Mai 2005)

ich muß nochmal suchen, bin der meinung das ich neulich irgendwo solch ein stopfen gesehen hatte 

und der monty fritze hat sowas nicht?


----------



## KAMIkazerider (21. Mai 2005)

einfach den monty neopren sattel nehmen....


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (21. Mai 2005)

praktisch für solche aktionen wär natürlich son ding wie ne ahead-kappe. aber da is wohl noch keiner drauf gekommen.


----------



## kochikoch (21. Mai 2005)

Jonny_Menkakow schrieb:
			
		

> praktisch für solche aktionen wär natürlich son ding wie ne ahead-kappe. aber da is wohl noch keiner drauf gekommen.


suche ja schon, dächte hab mal so ein ding gesehen


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (21. Mai 2005)

mir is nich bekannt dass es sowas gibt.

@ kamikaze

der monty neopren sattel is mir persönlich nich "clean" genuch. da fahr ich lieber mit nem offenen loch.


----------



## Moppel_kopp (22. Mai 2005)

jo, der neopren sattel siehjt auch net soo stylisch aus 
, genau welche farbe hat denn das knet zeug ?


----------



## MSC-Trialer (22. Mai 2005)

Hab mal so ein Teil für nen Kollegen gedreht. Sah ganz gut aus. Wäre halt auch ne Möglichkeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyMetal (22. Mai 2005)

ja, für mich und ich habs sogar noch rumliegen, brauchs ja ne mehr passt aber an deinem sattelrohr sicher ne...was hastn da für nen durchmesser?


----------



## Cryo-Cube (22. Mai 2005)

ihr habt ja probleme


----------



## interlock (22. Mai 2005)

nim einfach etwas alufolie und knubbel sie soweit zusammen das du sie mit etwas mühe reingedrückt bekommst. also nur etwas, nicht gleich das ganze sattelrohr damit ausfüllen. danach drückst du vorsichtig die knete rein und formst das ganze so aus das du noch den radius vom rohr hinbekommst. wenn das ganze trocken und fest ist kannst du es mit schmirgel nachbearbeiten. farbe ist mausgrau. aber wozu gibt es lack


----------



## HeavyMetal (22. Mai 2005)

übrigens,wenn dein sattelrohr jetz noch übersteht, das als erstes natürlich absägen, weil son stück vom sattelrohr im arsch...lieber nich


----------



## Moppel_kopp (22. Mai 2005)

jo, das ist klar, aber es ist nicht abstehend 
wo kann man denn diese knete kaufen ?


----------



## isah (22. Mai 2005)

interlock schreibt motoradladen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (22. Mai 2005)

hatte ma nen hoffmann rahmen, wo auch de sattelrohr offen stand, und da war so nen stopfen drauf, dat hat mir aba nicht jefallen, hab deswegen mal aus spaß ne ahead kralle reingeballert, nen schönen deckel draufgecshrubt und des sah geilomat aus......
Max


----------



## interlock (22. Mai 2005)

kannst auch im netz mal suchen. polo, louis und heingericke wie sie alle heißen haben auch online shops.
ich glaube pattex hat auch sowas. weiss aber nicht wie da die festigkeit ausschaut.

oder schaust du hir.

http://www.3sat.de/tips/domizil/63775/

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t67015.html

http://www.tvbautipps.de/content.php4?id=8


----------



## Moppel_kopp (23. Mai 2005)

danke interlock
und max, das erklärst du mir am sonntag genauer 

mfg. Fabian


----------



## elhefe (24. Mai 2005)

HeavyMetal schrieb:
			
		

> übrigens,wenn dein sattelrohr jetz noch übersteht, das als erstes natürlich absägen, weil son stück vom sattelrohr im arsch...lieber nich




Tu doch nicht so, als ob Dir das nicht gefallen würde.


----------



## HeavyMetal (25. Mai 2005)

na seine vorlieben kenn ich ja ne, und falls es ihm dann doch ne gefällt...ne da muss man am anfang schon vorsichtig sein...


----------

